# Dell U2515H Problems



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello friends ,

I recently bought Dell U2515H directly from Dell India website . But facing some weird problem with it.

Problems are :-

On mDP to DP cable (Came with Monitor.)

1. Blinking. Like this :- 







 .But the frequency of blinking is more then shows in Video (Blink in every 1-2 sec.) .

2. If restart the PC then monitor never get on. To turning it on, need to remove cables(Power ,mDP-.DP) , restart PC 4-5 time then it will on (sometimes not).

3. If i start any game then monitor goes off. only power led on monitor is blinking (like sleeping mode). No picture on screen (Total black screen).

4. Most of times monitor goes in Power Server mode (mDP cable /connection not found) and never come back. For waking it up need to do step 3 again n again.

6.On HDMI cable unable to get 2560x1440 resolution instead getting Max resolution 2048X1152 (Tried 3 diff cables but no use).

Any solution on this ?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 23, 2015)

Try another video card perhaps nvidia like that person did.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

natr0n said:


> Try another video card perhaps nvidia like that person did.


 
I tried it on Intel HD4000 (On Board GPU) too but result is same


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

I occasionally have that issue as well. Restarting the computer always fixes it for me though. You might want to try a different DP cable.

Edit: Also, what are you connecting via HDMI?


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> I occasionally have that issue as well. Restarting the computer always fixes it for me though. You might want to try a different DP cable.



I don't want to restart PC again n again. Any other solution on it ?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> I don't want to restart PC again n again. Any other solution on it ?



Mine ran better when I changed to a different DP cable. But it still act up occasionally. So can't really give a fix.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Mine ran better when I changed to a different DP cable. But it still act up occasionally. So can't really give a fix.



You using Asus VH242H right ?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> You using Asus VH242H right ?



Whoops. That's my old one. Currently running a U2515H and MST to a P2214H.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Whoops. That's my old one. Currently running a U2515H and MST to a P2214H.



Ohh.

I also heard that Dell Ultrasharp Monitors are not good in daisy chain.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> Ohh.
> 
> I also heard that Dell Ultrasharp Monitors are not good in daisy chain.



I read all the horror stories afterwards. Mine's actually behaving rather well. Only problem is that the 2nd monitor occasionally won't wake up after going to sleep, but that's always fixed after restarting the main monitor. That also became less common after I switched DP cable between PC and main monitor.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> I read all the horror stories afterwards. Mine's actually behaving rather well. Only problem is that the 2nd monitor occasionally won't wake up after going to sleep, but that's always fixed after restarting the main monitor. That also became less common after I switched DP cable between PC and main monitor.



Ohh.

Did you use This (http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN295251/EN) guide to make it works in daisy chain ?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> Ohh.
> 
> Did you use This (http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN295251/EN) guide to make it works in daisy chain ?



The P2214H doesn't support DP out, so can't activate DP MST on it at all.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> The P2214H doesn't support DP out, so can't activate DP MST on it at all.



Ohhk. 

How is U2515H alone (Means if not connected in daisy chain) ? Any problems you face ?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 23, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> Ohhk.
> 
> How is U2515H alone (Means if not connected in daisy chain) ? Any problems you face ?



Never really had any problems with it.

Also, your HDMI problem. Are you sure you use a device that supports 2560x1440 over HDMI?


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Never really had any problems with it.
> 
> Also, your HDMI problem. Are you sure you use a device that supports 2560x1440 over HDMI?



From Intel Forum :-

The following are the supported rates.


* DVI : *

Intel HD4000 Max Pixel Clock supported on Single Channel DVI is 165Mhz. So max supported is 1920 x 1080 (60p Hz) On DVI



* HDMI : *

Intel HD4000 Max Pixel Clock supported  on HDMI is 225Mhz. So max supported is 1920 x 1080 (60p, 85p) On HDMI

Note : 2560 x1440_ (60 Hz) is not supported on HDMI as it Exceeds the max Pixel Clock supported by our Intel 4000 Hardware ( 225Mhz)

Driver will enable and support 225Mhz based on HDMI Panel’s (HDMI Registration ID supplied by panel )



* DispalyPort : *

Intel HD4000 Max Pixel Clock supported on DisplayPort is 348 Mhz

So, 2560 x1440_ 60  and 2560 x1600_ 60 is supported on DisplayPort  Interface only.


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 21, 2016)

Update :-

Tried on Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X still same problem . Any Soluion ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Cables and adapters are cheaper than GPUs or monitors themselves. My advice to you Change your adapter and the monitor cable


----------



## Sergio Ruiz (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi! I've had this problem for a long time and it now seems to be finally solved.

I just had to update my Asus GeForce 970 firmware to version 1.0: 

BIOS update for STRIX-GTX970
Fix DP display issue with certain monitors.

https://www.asus.com/nz/support/Download/9/2/29/1/kGuOwdiBWA3ABAUa/30/

Thanks,

Sergio


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 18, 2017)

I used mine for well over a year and never saw that problem. I didn't use the included cable though and I got an Nvidia graphics card, so...
Did you contact Dell support?

I did have similar problems with an AOC 4k screen I bought a few years ago, returned it for a "firmware upgrade" which didn't solve the problem. Tried with different graphics cards, no luck. In the end, I managed to get a refund for the screen, but it was a lot of hassle.


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 18, 2017)

Always check the cable first, I had some issues when I bought this monitor and a new HDMI cable solved everything.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2017)

This is the kind of behavior I had when I tried driving 4k@60Hz at DP 1.2 over a DP 1.1 cable. Get a better cable rated for DP1.2 or later.


----------



## Sergio Ruiz (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks all for your responses. I refreshed this thread for future reference. This is one of the first results when trying to find a solution. All solutions provided (including the last few you posted today) didn't work for me.  In my case (as well as in many others) HDMI cables would wake the monitor up, but then while using it the monitor would blink for a second every now and then... very annoying. I'm pretty confident the graphics card firmware update should sort the problem out.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2017)

Sergio Ruiz said:


> I refreshed this thread for future reference.



You did what!?....


----------

